# Just got my new issue of Predator Xtreme magazine.......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*GREAT ARTICLE* by JT Killough. Way to go guy!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm gonna have to go find one...Hmmm i wonder if I could get it autographed ??


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

But did he mention, PT? That's the question!

I guess I better subscribe again.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That means mine should be here soon. One of my favorite magazines out there. Look forward to JT's article.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

bones44 said:


> That means mine should be here soon. One of my favorite magazines out there. Look forward to JT's article.


I second that, I'm gonna be harrasing my mailman till mine comes in. It' definately the most informative publication out there for guys like us. I look forward to reading the article.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I got mine, opened up the 2nd page and saw him on the featured article. Immediately jumped to page 50 and read that article before anything else! Great job JT, good article!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> I tried to get a subscription to predator Xtreme......but they called me and said "first go buy a rifle and then we'll talk about a subscription".LOL


That's too dang funny SG !

Oprah called...She'll let you subscribe to O magazine.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> I tried to get a subscription to predator Xtreme......but they called me and said "first go buy a rifle and then we'll talk about a subscription".LOL


 Keep the subscription at your brothers too?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that technically you have to spend a little money to be cheap.......lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Now.....that wasn't called for!!lol


Stones and rocks can not be used as Legal Tender!!!!!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Just got my copy in the mail today. Its hard not to read it now, but I have to save something to read at work.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Once again, thanks so much for the thumbs up. Glad you guys liked it, and I hope it helps with your hunt. But I have to thank all those at PX, they are really a great bunch. Just so you know, the fun is in research. You know what, I gotta get me some research time......Oops, I forgot to use the vanishing cream for the article, now you know what I look like!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I recognized the hat right off...lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just got mine and read the full article. Great read and congrats again on a fine job and being published Jim !!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Finally got mine in today. Great article JT. All that info will definately help out. Thanks.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I look forward to reading mine then!


----------

